# Any hints on double fluke/shad rig?



## zigzag (Oct 2, 2005)

Lately I've been seeing folks ripping it up on the piers with double rigs using white shads or zooms.

Got to give it a try. Any hints on this sort of rigging?

The ones people are using are pretty long. Maybe 2.5 ft on the long leader and 2 ft on the short one. They appear to have only one swivel with two leaders tied to one eye...not sure about that.

Found some rigs described on the net where a swivel goes to the long leader and the short leader is tied to a swivel that slides freely along the line above the swivel tied to the main line, like a sinker slide on a fishfinder rig.

Will different weight heads on the flukes prevent tangling and, if so, which leader should have the heavier weight, the long one or the short one? Do I even need weights on both?

I heard that you can buy them at Wally World but I try to stay out of that place. Looking for a DIY project here.


Any discussion and inspiration appreciated!


----------



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

I have used similar for trout fishing from a pier. It was just a long leader of mono with a lure tied to each end of it. It was then kinked and then a knot tied into it so that a loop remained to tie your line to. Weights of the jigs were the same and no swivels were used, however even that has a lot of room for improvement.


----------

